# Cashmere Medium Lustre on Trim



## IndyPainter317 (Dec 19, 2018)

I've searched previous posts, but didn't find an answer really. 

Has anyone ever used Cashmere Medium Lustre on Trim? Does it dry comparable to promar 200 semi gloss in term of sheen/hardness? Better or worse? Is it way lower quality than pro classic (I brush 95% of the time, so don't care about spraying comparison really) ?

I am thinking about offering two product categories (Better/Best).

Cashmere on walls and trim (Medium Luster)

or

Emerald on walls and emerald trim on trim (semi or gloss)

Any thoughts or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Cashmere ML is great for trim, for SW its shinier than most of the enamels they have. Emerald sucks balls IMHO.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

So you are offering a mediocre grade, Cashmere and an okay grade , Emerald.
Why not offer a good, Ben. Better, Regal or Best, Aura 
All three are better products in Every aspect, initially and long term.


----------



## IndyPainter317 (Dec 19, 2018)

Zoomer, can you elaborate on how they are better? (I'm sincerely asking)

From what I have gathered, I was told that BM Advance needs to be primed when going over oil trim (was told that by BM store owner), and Emerald trim doesn't. That seems like a clear advantage for emerald, if true. I have never used BM, only SW, but I like the Emerald Trim more than Pro Classic, and it's only $10 more. Feel like you have to babysit Pro Classic nonstop and have to constantly check back, and I didn't with emerald.

Cashmere has been amazing to work with for me, and covers hands down better than any other paint I have tried on walls. Just never used on trim. It touches up well, covers well, the flat sheen has more like a low matte, not a true flat. I love it.

I know BM is more expensive at every level than SW, but my clients are paying for the paint, not me, so if BM is hands down better, I am not against it. I typically do repaints in $200k-$400k homes, so most home owners appreciate quality of product and are afraid to spend an extra $10 a gallon. 

Thanks for the response! and thanks MikeCalifornia too!


----------



## BrushPro (Nov 15, 2018)

I use mostly SW products. But the best wall paint out there is Aura. It covers better than any paint and is nice to work with, looks better and probably is most durable. If you have customers asking for top quality, that's really the only choice. I barely notice differences between cashmere and Emerald. As for trim I don't really know what is the best, but you could just put Aura too on it. SW I use for everyday stuff so if you get a good price on cashmere that can be your go to, and Aura for every other high end job


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I have to differ with Zoomer on Ben I've used it and wasn't impressed. It's a vinyl based acrylic much like pm 200, no thanks. If I'm using BM stuff I'd be using either Regal or Coronado Rust Scat which is what I have in my house and love it. 

I do like me some medium luster on trim and I tend to use it most of the time. It's super easy to work with, looks good, and is durable enough for ordinary use. I wouldn't go putting it on cabinets or handrails but it's fine for everything else. As an upgrade I go with Emerald Urethane. It grabs better and is more durable but it tends to sheen build which I don't like. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

You can absolutely use Advance over oil based paint. They USED to claim you could do it without even sanding, but thats been retracted. I did a test on a peice of oil gloss trim without sanding, and after two weeks, its pretty well adhered, (not the best) so if it were properly prepped and scuffed, it would stick, no question.

BTW, why wouldnt you do cashmere on walls and emerald, or even multi-surface acrylic on trim? Cashmere is a wall paint, not a trim paint. A good practice is to have your trim a higher tier than the walls. Or how about using Proclassic acrylic? If youre brushing it on, I dont see what your problem is with PC anyway.


----------



## IndyPainter317 (Dec 19, 2018)

Woodco said:


> You can absolutely use Advance over oil based paint. They USED to claim you could do it without even sanding, but thats been retracted. I did a test on a peice of oil gloss trim without sanding, and after two weeks, its pretty well adhered, (not the best) so if it were properly prepped and scuffed, it would stick, no question.
> 
> BTW, why wouldnt you do cashmere on walls and emerald, or even multi-surface acrylic on trim? Cashmere is a wall paint, not a trim paint. A good practice is to have your trim a higher tier than the walls. Or how about using Proclassic acrylic? If youre brushing it on, I dont see what your problem is with PC anyway.


Thanks, that's good to know about Advance over oil. I don't have to paint over oil much at, but I have just been focusing on simplifying every aspect of my business, so just thinking about covering all of my bases... I used emerald on my last job over oil and it was great. The job had a mix of oil and latex trim paint everywhere, so I just scuffed and went with the emerald instead of priming. Worked well..

And the reason I am considering Cashmere for trim is bc the guy who I started out working for (who has been painting for about 40 years) always used Promar 200 low sheen eggshell on walls and Promar 200 semi on trim and said he never had any customers question it or complain afterwards. Promar 200 semi gloss goes on trim so well and covers and doesn't drip like pro classic in my experience, so I was thinking cashmere would be about the same and I use cashmere so much my rep has given me a steep discount on it, so thinking that would make sense if the customer was a cashmere (not emerald) customer.

That does make sense about going up a tier no matter what on trim. 

I think I need to try advance, but SW is cheaper, and i like charging it and having less receipts to worry about and would love to not have to go to different stores. But like I said, if BM is that much better I am not opposed to making the switch at all, I am just asking about products that I use daily.

Also, side note, the only BM paint i have ever used was Ben, bc the person already had it for their bathroom and i would rate it as a sh*t product. It didn't cover at all. Cashmere is killing it in all aspects (based off of my personal use of it)


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

IndyPainter317 said:


> Thanks, that's good to know about Advance over oil. I don't have to paint over oil much at, but I have just been focusing on simplifying every aspect of my business, so just thinking about covering all of my bases... I used emerald on my last job over oil and it was great. The job had a mix of oil and latex trim paint everywhere, so I just scuffed and went with the emerald instead of priming. Worked well..
> 
> And the reason I am considering Cashmere for trim is bc the guy who I started out working for (who has been painting for about 40 years) always used Promar 200 low sheen eggshell on walls and Promar 200 semi on trim and said he never had any customers question it or complain afterwards. Promar 200 semi gloss goes on trim so well and covers and doesn't drip like pro classic in my experience, so I was thinking cashmere would be about the same and I use cashmere so much my rep has given me a steep discount on it, so thinking that would make sense if the customer was a cashmere (not emerald) customer.
> 
> ...



People keep telling me SW is cheaper but I don't really see that whenever I go to cross over pricing. I think you should re-evaluate using Ben. Ben is 25% Ti02 while Cashmere is 14% Ti02%+12 chalk so of course it costs less than Ben but SW sells it for about the same as Ben if you happen to catch the 30% monthly sale. I think Ben is a good paint but if there is one paint to buy from BM its the regal line. Does what you need it to every time.


PS you may want to try the SK5000 trim paint from BM, similar to advance but you get it for ~$30/gallon. That may be more up your alley as a price point.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Well, if you think PM 200 is good on trim, then cashmere would too.... I sure as hell wouldnt put it on trim unless it was an apartment. I dont mind putting garbage paint on walls, but trim is a different story.


----------



## WestKyPainter (Nov 7, 2018)

A few years back, my buddy was actually spraying a whole bunch of pro mar 200 Gloss on his trim packages. I was surprised at first but I went and checked it out and it looked pretty damn good. The problem I've had with Sherwin Williams and others have had, is that their typical semi gloss isn't really shiny enough. It comes off as a satin instead of a true semi gloss. 

Give the pro mar 200 gloss a shot. It's a very nice paint for the money.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

IndyPainter317 said:


> Zoomer, can you elaborate on how they are better? (I'm sincerely asking)
> 
> From what I have gathered, I was told that BM Advance needs to be primed when going over oil trim (was told that by BM store owner), and Emerald trim doesn't. That seems like a clear advantage for emerald, if true. I have never used BM, only SW, but I like the Emerald Trim more than Pro Classic, and it's only $10 more. Feel like you have to babysit Pro Classic nonstop and have to constantly check back, and I didn't with emerald.
> 
> ...


Get to know your products regardless of manufacturer. Look at TDS of all products. What are the chemical composition of each product. Typically comparing apples to apples, Ben Moore products have a higher percentage of solids compared to SW. In other words SW has "fructose and corn syrup and unpronounceable fillers. Ben has real sugar. A higher solids content gives you a higher quality more durable finish. Advance is far superior to Emerald and pro classic inappearance, smooth finish and hardness once fully cured. It's not difficult to spray once you figure it out. It took me two projects to figure out how to spray it properly without runs or sags.


----------



## IndyPainter317 (Dec 19, 2018)

Woodco, I agree with the points you made on your posts in the thread, and appreciate your professional input. I just want to clarify that I know that cashmere and PM 200 are wall paints. I just wanted to know if people have used Cashmere ML on trim and if it was comparable to trim paint in sheen and hardness. I said that a guy I worked for used promar 200 semi on trim and it was easy to work with, covered really well, and was way less drip prone than pro classic, but I know it's not high quality for trim (which is why I'm not even considering it in my bid package). Was just hoping that cashmere would have a better finish since it has a different sheen. But again, thanks for your feedback, I think I am going to go with your advice - offer Cashmere and Emerald for walls, and then use Emerald trim no matter what (bc I like it more than proclassic). (Although I am going to try BM products on my next project here to compare, and honestly hope I like them all more) 

WestKyPainter and Cocomonkeynuts thanks for your advice as well!

I am just trying to figure out the best trim paint that is sub $50 for my clients.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Not to long ago a survey was done here on paint talk. A question was asked which was, if you only have one choice of paint and paint grade for all of your typical surfaces which one do you choose .I believe that survey was 80% for Benjamin Moore Regal select. Keep in mind this survey was asked of painters in US, Canada, Mexico and Australia. Hmmmm....food for thought. Your fellow colleagues pick BM as the best.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

IndyPainter317 said:


> Woodco, I agree with the points you made on your posts in the thread, and appreciate your professional input. I just want to clarify that I know that cashmere and PM 200 are wall paints. I just wanted to know if people have used Cashmere ML on trim and if it was comparable to trim paint in sheen and hardness. I said that a guy I worked for used promar 200 semi on trim and it was easy to work with, covered really well, and was way less drip prone than pro classic, but I know it's not high quality for trim (which is why I'm not even considering it in my bid package). Was just hoping that cashmere would have a better finish since it has a different sheen. But again, thanks for your feedback, I think I am going to go with your advice - offer Cashmere and Emerald for walls, and then use Emerald trim no matter what (bc I like it more than proclassic). (Although I am going to try BM products on my next project here to compare, and honestly hope I like them all more)
> 
> WestKyPainter and Cocomonkeynuts thanks for your advice as well!
> 
> I am just trying to figure out the best trim paint that is sub $50 for my clients.


Go over to BM and get some ultra spec egg for your walls and scuffx satin for your trim. About 28/g for walls and 40/g. for trim. Wayyyy better everything than the SW dance ime...

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mace (Nov 16, 2017)

Cashmere.
Last I looked on the SW website they had cashmere as a wall/trim paint. But when I looked at the literature at sw store it said nothing about being trim paint.

I used to work for a company that used cashmere on walls and trim in new construction. Even $500,00 homes. The trim looked great but homeowners would complain that after a year later items were still sticking to the surfaces that had the cashmere ie. shelving etc.


----------



## DEK Painting inc. (Dec 31, 2016)

SW does not promote putting Cashmere on trim and doors because it would contradict their selling of Pro classic and Emerald . Although the Cashmere line is an enamel and is fine for trim and doors! The reason they dont push it is because they want to sell Pro classic and Emerald. Use the Cashmere Low lustre you will be fine!


----------

